# Boardi- brandungscup



## brandungsfighter (18. März 2010)

Ich bin noch nicht so lange hier und wollte mal fragen ob es einen Boardi- Brandungscup oder etwas ähnliches gibt?;+
Wenn nicht könnte man doch mal so etwas organisieren!#6
lg Laurin


----------



## spin89 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Keine schlechte Idee daran hätte ich auch Intresse ob es sowas schon gibt weiss ich nich musst sonst mal die Sufu verwenden.Gruss spin89


----------



## Sleepwalker (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moinsen,

da würde ich auch glatt mitmachen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## degl (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ich auch..

gruß degl


----------



## Selenter Angler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ja das ist eine gute Idee!
Weiß zwar auch nicht ob es so was gibt aber Interesse hätte ich auf jedenfall auch!

Gruß Lasse


----------



## spin89 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Na so schnell wie hier allle Intresse zeigen könnte man ja Glatt ma was planen Gruss spin89


----------



## Peter 25 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

*Tolle Idee*

*Gruß   Peter 25  #6*


----------



## brandungsfighter (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Toll das so viele interesse zeigen!#6, dann lasst uns mal ein par Vorschläge in die runde schmeißen!

vorschlag....

Ort : Schönberger Strand
datum: 17.04

lg Laurin


----------



## Klaus S. (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

dabei #h


----------



## spin89 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ist ja schon nen Stück von mir aber ich wäre auch dabei.:q
Vielleicht lassen sich ja zusätzlich noch Fahrgemeinschaften Gründen#6.

@Brandungsfighter mach doch schonmal ne Teilnehmerliste wobei ich fast sagen würde der Termin ist recht kanpp gewählt aber mal schauen.
Gruss Spin89


----------



## heini mück (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## brandungsfighter (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Das war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag ! Wir können das auch an einem anderen Wochenende machen


Hier erst einmal die aktuelle Liste

                  Boardi-Brandungscup 2010


Teilnehmerliste:

spin89
Sleepwalker
degl
Selenter Angler
Peter 25
brandungsfighter
Klaus S.
heini mück

:vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



spin89 schrieb:


> @Brandungsfighter mach doch schonmal ne Teilnehmerliste wobei ich fast sagen würde der *Termin ist recht kanpp gewählt *aber mal schauen.
> Gruss Spin89



Finde 4 Wochen  vorher reicht dicke... soll ja auch keine Großveranstaltung werden sondern ein lockeres Treffen.


----------



## gluefix (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ähnliches gab oder gibt es noch. Hier nannte es sich nur "Brandungsangeln in Dahme". War genau so wie ihr es hier gerade plant und hat immer sehr sehr viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Sleepwalker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moinsen,

wie schon gesagt, ich wäre dabei nur gerade an dem vorgeschlagenen Wochenende kann ich leider nicht.
Was würde gegen das WE darauf, also am 24.04. sprechen ?
Mir ist es auch bewusst das man leider nicht alle an einem WE unterbringen kann z.B. wegen Arbeit usw.
Daher würde ich den Vorschlag machen, stelle 2 WE rein schaue nach an welchen die meisten können und dann lasst die Spiele an den WE beginnen wo die meisten Anmeldungen sind. Übrigens für die Strandwahl würde ich es genauso machen. Daher mache es doch einfach so

Termine:

*17.04.2010 oder 24.04.2010*

Ort:

*Eckernförder Bucht oder*
*Schönberger Strand (Heidkate bis Hohenfelde)*

Uhrzeit:

*Treffen und Auslosen der Startplätze: 16.00 h*
*Angelbeginn: 17:30 h - 22:30 h*

Messer der Fische und
Ausklang der Veranstalltung:

*am Parkplatz*

Fals jemand Int. und die Zeit dafür hat wäre gegen kleine Präsente bestimmt nichts einzuwenden. (ich meine natürlich den Arbeitsaufwand damit)
Als Meldeschluß würde ich mal sagen müsste der 06.04. reichen.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Das soll ein lockeres Treffen werden und kein Wettkampf!!

Warum machst du nicht ein eigenes Treffen in Eckernförde am 24.4.? Hier will jemand ein Treffen organisieren und nun kommst du mit anderen Datum und anderen Ort.


----------



## Selenter Angler (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Also ich wäre auch für den 17.4. und der Schönberger Strand hört sich auch sehr gut an, da ich eh oft in der ecke Angel! Noch besser würde mir persönlich allerdings der Hohenfelder Strand gefallen, weil es dort so einen schön großen Parkplatz direkt am Wasser gibt aber das soll nur so ein kleiner Vorschlag sein!

MfG Lasse


----------



## degl (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Fällt zwar in meine Springerwoche(17.4.10) daher sage ich unter vorbehalt zu.........mußte schon diesen Samstag ein Treffen absagen|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## JanS (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Da ist wohl auch BMA ... mal sehen vllt. kann man das ja verbinden. Habe vorbehaltlich interesse!


----------



## a.bu (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Wenn Ihr in Heidkate oder Kalifornien angelt , würde ich schon gerne vorbeischauen(hab da Urlaub und mein Wohnwagen steht rein zufällig dort), mal sehen ob mit Gerät oder einfach nur so zum klönen . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sleepwalker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moin Klaus,

was hast hast du an dem Wort "Vorschlag" so falsch verstanden ???????
Ist aber immer schön zu sehen, dass es hier Leute gibt die nur an sich denken und nicht an andere.
Ich wäre auch bereit gewesen nach Schönberg zu fahren auch wenn es für mich 260 km hin und zurück sind aber wenn man für seinen *Vorschlag* hier gleich so angefahren wird dann macht das mant unter euch aus.

Schönen Gruß
Jens


----------



## Peter 25 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

*17 April passt super, arbeite Schicht auch am Wochenende, habe dann Feischicht.*

*       Gruß   Peter 25 #h*


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch bereit gewesen nach Schönberg zu fahren auch wenn es für mich 260 km hin und zurück sind aber wenn man für seinen *Vorschlag* hier gleich so angefahren wird dann macht das mant unter euch aus.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Jens



Moin Jens,
dich hat hier keiner angemacht nur finde ich es nicht OK wenn sich hier einer die Mühe macht und sowas auf die Beine stellen will und gleich wieder andere versuchen den Termin und Ort zu kanzeln. Wenn man nicht kann dann kann man eben nicht. Ich kann auch nicht überall mitmachen obwohl ich es gerne würde.

Wenn man 260km fährt ist das doch egal an welchen Strand... oder?

@a.bu,
wenn du willst kann ich dich abholen kommen... 

Alle die a.bu nicht kennen, es ist einer der 5 besten Brandungsangler die ich kenne. Von ihn können so einige hier noch was lernen... ich nicht :q


----------



## a.bu (20. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

@Klaus

Danke für das Angebot Klaus, aber wie gesagt müßte ich in Heidkate nur über den Deich "fallen".

Wenn jemand möchte, zeige ich gerne mal das eine oder andere Vorfach oder auch Tackle,aber in erster Linie wollen wir nach diesem endlosen Winter ein paar schöne Fische in geselliger Runde fangen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (20. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Mir persönlich wäre es völlig Latte wo wir angeln. 
Fahren muß ich eh und von daher entweder die Nacht durch angeln (saukalt) oder eben kaum was trinken.


----------



## brandungsfighter (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

gut , also sind alle mit dem 17.04 einverstanden? und wo genau?


----------



## Klaus S. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Da es ja den Meisten egal ist und a.bu sich wirklich gut in Heidkate auskennt wäre ich für Heidkate. 
Dort werden wir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Butt bekommen. 

Ansonsten wäre Hohenfelde noch sehr interessant da dort alle gut parken könnten.


----------



## brandungsfighter (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

@Klaus
ja das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit! Okay dann würde ich mich für Hohenfelde entscheiden!!!


----------



## Herbynor (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, aber am 17.4. angel ich schon in Hohenfelde, dort wo man so gut parken kann. Leider kann man sich ja nicht teilen, aber vieleicht ein anderes mal. Mfg Herbynor.


----------



## degl (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, aber am 17.4. angel ich schon in Hohenfelde, dort wo man so gut parken kann. Leider kann man sich ja nicht teilen, aber vieleicht ein anderes mal. Mfg Herbynor.



Herby,

ist da eine Veranstalltung(Hohenfelde)......?
Dann lassen wir die lieber alleine angeln:q

gruß degl


----------



## Peter 25 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

*Moin Klaus s.*

*Nur kurz eine frage, Heidkarte ist doch die 502 und *
*an der Mühle abbiegen ??? bin wohl 15 jahre nicht*
*in die richtung, da sonst mein Ziel Fehmarn ist.*

*          Gruß   Peter 25   #h*


----------



## Herbynor (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ja degl,
es ist geplant vom Hamburger Betriebssport Verband mit ca. 40 Anglern dort zu fischen. Herbyl


----------



## Klaus S. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ja degl,
> es ist geplant vom Hamburger Betriebssport Verband mit ca. 40 Anglern dort zu fischen. Herbyl



Für welche Firma angelst du?? Hab ne ganze Weile für HaSpa geangelt. 

@Peter25
ja... ist von der 502 ab.


----------



## degl (22. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ja degl,
> es ist geplant vom Hamburger Betriebssport Verband mit ca. 40 Anglern dort zu fischen. Herbyl



Dann sollten wir eher Heidkate/Brasilien anpeilen#h

gruß degl


----------



## Herbynor (22. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Hi Klaus.S
früher war ich bei Lufthansa, da bin ich schon lage weg, weil ich Rentner bin. Heute angel ich ausser Konkurrenz mit, weil es mir Spass macht und ich Mike gut kenne. Mfg Herby


----------



## Klaus S. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Gesehen haben wir uns dann bestimmt auch mal. Oder du mich bei den Preisverleihungen. Waren im Casting und Meersangeln immer unter den ersten 3 :q


Heidkate/Brasilien würd ich auch sagen. Sind auch gute Buttstrände.


----------



## brandungsfighter (22. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

gut dann am 17.04 in  Heidkate/Brasilien!
und dann schauen wir mal ;-) ich kann es kaum abwarten!!!!!
lg Laurin


----------



## Selenter Angler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Jo ok alles klar! Hört sich gut an!
Denke mal werde dann mit von der Pertie sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt!

Mfg Lasse


----------



## celler (23. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Also ich wäre auch dabei, egal an welchem der beiden Wochenenden.

LG


----------



## a.bu (23. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

So,dann einfach mal ein Vorschlag 17.04 um 17Uhr30 am Parkplatz Mittelstrand/Brasilien. Viel früher lohnt nicht wirklich da es dann erst gegen 20Uhr dunkel wird .
Sollte der hintere Wohnmobilparkplatz offen sein sollten wir dort parken, da bie Buhnen 32-36 zur Zeit recht gut fangen. 

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## degl (23. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



a.bu schrieb:


> So,dann einfach mal ein Vorschlag 17.04 um 17Uhr30 am Parkplatz Mittelstrand/Brasilien. Viel früher lohnt nicht wirklich da es dann erst gegen 20Uhr dunkel wird .
> Sollte der hintere Wohnmobilparkplatz offen sein sollten wir dort parken, da bie Buhnen 32-36 zur Zeit recht gut fangen.
> 
> Viele Grüße Andreas



angenommen#6

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

angenommen.... :m

Weiß nur nicht genau welchen Parkplatz du meinst. Werden dich aber schon finden.


----------



## celler (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ich habe so etwas schon öfter gemacht und glaubt mir, wenn wir doch mit mehreren Leuten sind, dann lasst uns doch schon um 1600 treffen.
Dann können wir erstmal bisschen Quatschen und uns untereinander vorstellen.
Dann ist das nicht wieder so ein Gruppenunterteieltes Treffen.
Und ich denk 1600 ist auch noch nicht zu früh, dann kann man in ruhe sein Tackel aufbauen und schonmal die ein oder andere Platte nebenbei an Land ziehen bevor es dann nachher richtig knallt ;-)


----------



## brandungsfighter (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

stimmt auch wieder , wenn einige das nicht auf anhieb finden !!!
Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit;-)
lg Laurin


----------



## a.bu (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

ist auch OK, werde das leider nicht schaffen und komme dann etwas später. Der Wohnmobilparkplatz Mittelstrand ist eigendlich nur eine Verlängerung des vorderen Parkplatzes, hat aber eine eigene Zufahrt. Einfach direkt vor dem Deich rechts halten und etwa 150m bis zu dem kleinen Kiosk fahren.

viele Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Gibts da irgendwelche Straßennamen für den Navi?
Würde es für einige bestimmt einfacher machen und erspart nerviges suchen.

Werd am Samstag mal dort angeln fahren und dann berichten.


----------



## Peter 25 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

*Gebe Klaus s. recht , da ich dort auch noch nicht Angeln*
*war habe mal bei Google Earth reingeschaut dort heißt*
*Die Straße wie schon hier genant Mittelstrand habe es *
*auch gleich problemlos in mein Navi eingegeben, aber *
*ich denke einige Spezi von uns können wohl sagen ob*
*es richtig ist ??? #c*

*      Gruß  Peter 25 #h*


----------



## heini mück (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

diesen samstag würde ich nicht hingehen, dann sind die jungs vom DMV da.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Gibt ja reichlich Ausweichstrände. Werden ja sehen wo abgesteckt ist...


----------



## Selenter Angler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moin Leute.
Sorry aber ich kann leider doch nicht.
Hoffe, dass ich es ein anderes mal schaffe.
Wünsche euch allen aber sehr viel Petri Heil.

Mfg Lasse


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Butt ist reichlich vorhanden, siehe Fangmeldungen :m


----------



## brandungsfighter (30. März 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Na dann lass ich mich mal überaschen!!! bei mir vor der Haustür knallt das nur so mit den Platten, ich hoffe wir werden dann auch in heidkate fangen!!!;-)
lg Laurin


----------



## a.bu (9. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

So, da ich ab morgen bis zum 17ten keinen Pc mehr zur Verfügung habe, jetzt noch mal die Frage: Geht das nun los und wenn ja, wer ist dabei ?
Werde wie gesagt erst gegen 18Uhr aufschlagen können.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## degl (10. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Ich werde wohl einfach warten, wie mein Dienstplan ausgestalltet wird und dann einfach erscheinen oder auch nicht.

Kann in der kommenden Woche einfach nicht fest zusagen#d

gruß degl


----------



## brandungsfighter (10. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

ich bin aufjedenfall dabei !#6und ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit!!! Aber ich weiss noch nicht ganz genau welche Route das dahin ist?
mfg Laurin


----------



## Klaus S. (10. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Dabei :m


----------



## Peter 25 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

*Moin *

*Sorry wenn sich am Krankenstand nichts ändert habe*
*ich wohl Schicht am Wochenende würde aber spontan *
*dazu kommen.*

*               Gruß   Peter 25 *


----------



## degl (12. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Und ich darf Donnerstag und Samstag zum Dienst und werde daher Freitag mit der Einigkeit auf die Ostsee raus..............:m

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (12. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Dann sind wir also nur 2 oder 3 Leute?
Dann sollten wir das mal abblasen...


----------



## Klaus S. (14. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Was ist denn nun?? Würmer hab ich bestellt #h
Ich fahre also so oder so....


----------



## heini mück (14. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Wann ist denn jetzt Treffen und wie lange wollt ihr Fischen?
Ich muss leider die Kids mitnehmen und 
darum überlege ich noch, ob ich ganz nach Kiel Fahre, ist schon ein longtörn für 4- 13 Jährige.


----------



## brandungsfighter (16. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

@klaus wenn du lust hast dann gehen wir beide zusammen los!
ich wollte aufjedenfall los!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Sind wir beide jetzt die Letzten?

Dann lass uns in Hohenfelde angeln... :m


----------



## spin89 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sind wir beide jetzt die Letzten?
> 
> Dann lass uns in Hohenfelde angeln... :m


 
Nur 2Leute übrig#q kaum schaut man ne Woche hier nich rein und schon hat sich alles geändert|uhoh:.
Ich denke wenn nur 2Leute kommen "lohnt" sich das nicht extra hochzufahren für mich....
Aber falls jemand von euch aus der Nähe Lübeck kommt dort ist am Sonntag ein treffen mit Grillen etc dort sind berreits 25sicher dabei allerdings bezieht sich das ganze auf Spinnfischen kann man ja ma bei intresse den Thread anschauen.Gruss spin89


----------



## heini mück (16. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

ich habe ja nicht abgesagt sondern erstmal eine frage gestellt.
es war am anfang die rede von 16.00 uhr treffen und die fischen
fangen bestimmt erst beim dunkelwerden an zu beissen.
das heisst ca. 20.30 uhr und 4,5 stunden nur so rumsitzen mit den kids habe ich keine lust da ich auch eine weite anreise habe.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Da hier ein ständiges hin und her ist werde ich Morgen nach Hohenfelde fahren. Ich fahre einen giftgrünen Opel Zafira...  werd direkt unterhalb vom Parklplatz angeln (mich erkennt man an den *Bigtackle* Audruck auf der Jacke.. Wer Lust hat kann ja dort hinkommen :m


----------



## brandungsfighter (17. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Alles klar klaus ich komm da hin!!!
Direkt am Parkplatz!!!
mfg Laurin


----------



## heini mück (17. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

so langsam werde ich sauer, welche uhrzeit den nun??????????
klaus bei dir hab ich das merwürdige gefühl du willst garnicht in heidkate fischen.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



heini mück schrieb:


> so langsam werde ich sauer, welche uhrzeit den nun??????????
> klaus bei dir hab ich das merwürdige gefühl du willst garnicht in heidkate fischen.



Hättest du mal den ganzen Thread gelesen dann wüßtest du einiges mehr... 

Wenn wir mehrere Leute gewesen wären dann hätte ich auch in Heidkarte geangelt. NUR es hat sich ja weiter keiner mehr gemeldet.


@brandungsfighter und ich hatten auf jeden Fall einen schönen Angelabend und Fische haben wir auch gefangen.


----------



## heini mück (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

wäre es so schlimmm gewesen, nochmal zu schreiben wann treffen ist?


----------



## Klaus S. (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



heini mück schrieb:


> wäre es so schlimmm gewesen, nochmal zu schreiben wann treffen ist?



Wäre es so schlimm gewesen einfach zu kommen? Laurin ist auch einfach hingefahren und hat mich am Strand gesucht. war gar nicht so einfach da immerhin ca. 30 Angler dort waren. Es war dort ne Veranstaltung aus HH und paar "Private" waren ja auch noch da.

Abu hat sich ja leider auch nicht mehr gemeldet und da ich mich in den Buhnen nicht auskenne bin ich (und auch Laurin) nach Hohenfelde.


----------



## VC1 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Schöne Grüße von a.bu er hatte auf euch gewartet!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## brandungsfighter (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Also da gebe ich Klaus recht!!! schließlich ist es doch egal ob man um 17.00uhr oder erst um 20.00uhr Angeln fährt , die Fische beißen eh erst wenn es dunkel wird! Und ich wollte alles genau Planen , aber man sieht ja was daraus wird!#d
Und ich verstehe das , dass Klaus dann nach Hohenfelde fährt , schließlich kannte er mich nicht und wusste auch nicht ob man sich auf mich verlassen kann. Was soll er denn alleine in Heidkate? Und ich wusste auch nicht wer ist und wo er da steht , also bin ich alles Abgelaufen!!!

Aber ich bin zufrieden, es war ein Guter Abend und ich konnte viel lernen!!! Klaus ist einfach ein super Profi!!!#6#6#6
Er hatte von allen Anglern die meisten Fische , die den Wettkampf dort ausgeübt haben und zum schluss hatte er knapp 20 Fische , obwohl es gar nicht so leicht war!!!#6
Respekt Klaus:q

Hiermit ernenne ich Dich zum Boardi Brandungscup gewinner!!!!:m  Mit einem seeeeehr seeeeehr großen Vorsprung!

mfg Laurin


----------



## Klaus S. (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



VC1 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von a.bu er hatte auf euch gewartet!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Volker



Na toll... warum hat er sich nicht mehr geäußert?? Wir wären dann doch nach Heidkate gefahren. Er hat sich aber nicht mehr gemeldet!!! 
Angeln wollte er ja auch nicht wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Du hättest mich doch auch kurz anrufen können Volker, du hast doch meine Nummer. Hab auch erst spät angefangen zu angeln und ich hätte Andreas dann abgeholt und auch wieder zurück gebracht. 
Nur alleine nach Heidkate wollte ich auch nicht da ich mich wie gesagt dort überhaupt nicht auskenne.


----------



## heini mück (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

hättest du gelesen dann wüsstest du das er nicht online sein kann für die rest der woche.
aber egal du hast ja immer recht.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*



heini mück schrieb:


> hättest du gelesen dann wüsstest du das er nicht online sein kann für die rest der woche.
> aber egal du hast ja immer recht.



Er konnte ab den 17. nicht mehr online sein und deswegen kam die Frage vorher auf wer überhaupt noch dabei ist.



> So, da ich ab morgen bis zum 17ten keinen Pc mehr zur Verfügung habe


----------



## heini mück (20. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

********* #6


----------



## VC1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moin Klaus,

ich war nicht da, hatte nur am nächsten Tag mit Andreas gesprochen, daher konnte ich auch nicht anrufen!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (21. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen. Aber wir waren eh nur 2 Leute da ja alle anderen abgesagt haben. Wenn ich gewußt hätte das Andreas auf uns wartet wäre ich natürlich nach Heidkate gefahren. Der Strand in Hohenfelde war eh recht voll.

Beim nächsten Mal klappt das hoffentlich besser mit den Absprechen.

*SORRY* Andreas das ich das wohl falsch in den Hals bekommen hab und dachte du würdest auch nicht mehr können.


----------



## a.bu (25. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Hallo Klaus,

kein Problem, etwas erstaunt war ich allerdings das dann gar keiner da war. Abgemacht war ja eigendlich auch Mittelstrand und nicht Heidkate. Geärgert habe ich mich über mich selbst da ich von der Fa. Grauvell 20 Keulenschnüre, 400 Haken und 400 Knicklichter zu Testzwecken geordert hatte, die an die Teilnehmer verteilt werden sollten. Kam mir ziehmlich blöd vor das Paket ungeöffnet wieder zurück zu schicken.

Ansonsten war es mit 15 Platten und 8 maßigen Dorschen ein toller Angelabend.


Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moin Andreas
hättest das Testpaket an die drei Angler, ein Buhnenfeld weiter links von dir, verteilen können 
Wir waren den Tag auch in Heidkate, 100m weiter rechts von uns stand ein einzelner Angler, ich geh mal davon aus das du das warst.
Haben an dem Abend nur ein paar knapp maßige Dorsche und ein paar lütte Flache gefangen, aber wir waren auch weniger wegen der diggen Fische dort 

@Orga
Wenn ihr wieder sowas startet wär ich auch gerne dabei #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## a.bu (27. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Moin Chris,

wäre kein Problem gewesen. Wenn Ihr an Buhne 29 gestanden habt waren wir tatsächlich Nachbarn obwohl sich der eine Kollege auf Nachfrage nicht als Boardi geoutet hat. Mal so zum allgemeinen Verständnis hier die Strandabschnitte mit den dazu gehörenden Buhnennummern.
Heidkate: Buhne 1-16
Dackelweg:Buhne 17-19
Kalifornien:Buhne 20-29
Mittelstrand-Brasilien:30-38(Seebrücke)
Staakendorf:39-Quermohle
das ganze zieht sich über etwa 10km hin, wobei die unterschiedlichen Strände trotz der gleich aussehenden Buhnenfelder zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich fangen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

nein war ja nur Spaß, dann waren wir eh nicht am gleichen Strand, wir waren auf dem Parkplatz an dem Leuchtturm direkt Heidkate, vieleicht 1 oder zwei Buhnen rechts neben dem LT


----------



## Klaus S. (27. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Mensch Andreas, ich schäme mich jetzt richtig das wir dich da ganz alleine gelassen haben. #t

Beim nächsten Mal stehen wir beide nebeneinander und ich überlasse dir die Fische... :m
Hast ja wenigstens paar Dorsche erwischen können die wir nicht hatten (jedenfalls keine Maßigen). 

Laurin und ich haben ja fast nur Platte gefangen.

Die Keulen hättest du doch am Sa. auf Fehmarn verteilen können oder bist du nicht dabei?


----------



## VC1 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Hey, Klaus warum hätte er es machen sollen, Andreas wollte euch doch was gutes tun. Er ist aber am Samstag beim Cup dabei, genauso wie Dieter und Volker T. und  natürlich viele mehr.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Klaus S. (29. April 2010)

*AW: Boardi- brandungscup*

Werde am Samstag dabei sein und habe schon schöne Ostseewürmer für mich geordert.

Dann wird es ja sehr schwer vorne dabei zu sein wenn die halbe Brandungsanglerszene wieder vertreten ist.

Jetzt wo die Butt da sind und es nicht so auf Wurfweite ankommt haben auch andere mal wieder ne Chance vorne dabei zu sein 

Ist aber schön zu sehen das du und Andreas dabei seid. 

Freu mich auf Samstag... bleibt ihr eigentlich über Nacht??


----------

